# Binton sad I could'nt attend



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I live about 10 miles from Binton so I called at the site today. What a great turn out, I believe about 55 vans and at this time of year that can't be bad. Meet some of the guys but due to other commitment couldn't hang around to long.

Congratulations to Lady J


----------

